
Juicero CEO Begs You: Do Not Open Our Juice Bags - jameslk
http://gizmodo.com/juicero-ceo-begs-you-do-not-open-our-juice-bags-1794507811
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
I have a feeling that Juicero could as well have been a parody company in the
show Silicon Valley. In fact, the most hilarious thing about that show was
that everything was made as a parody but almost nothing was so farfetched as
to not be true.

And companies like Juicero definitely help bridge that gap.

------
cannotsay2017
>> Imagine you buy the $400 juicer and some

>> 14-year-old hacker remotely disables your juice packs.

I don't want to live on this planet any more

